
Per Brinch Hansen: The Nucleus of a Multiprogramming System (1970) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://www.brinch-hansen.net/papers/1970a.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Check this Nucleus out:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEC_4000_series](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEC_4000_series)

Seems that Microsoft copied the idea in VerveOS with its Nucleus. Sure they
improved on it but they patented the whole work. Good that I found the prior
product to help invalidate those. The reason: I think the Nucleus concept is
smart and especially making it the firmware. Like Wirth's system modules, it
means everything above can be written in a safer, consistent language instead
of a bunch of them. Plus, fewer abstraction gaps as everything uses same core
model.

My concept is to look at each of those things GEC's Nucleus does, find the
best work I can use in each, and integrate them into a modern one on a
processor such as SAFE or CHERI. Then, put a language such as Ada, Go, or
Ocaml on top of that. The result should be highly reliable.

------
robocaptain
Had the privileged of taking one of his classes while at Syracuse. He referred
to most of us in the class as mere "hackers", not worthy of being true
"programmers" (yet).

I have a feeling nowadays most people would prefer being called the former
over the later!

~~~
useerup
I had the misfortune of taking one of his classes on compiler construction. He
was a thoroughly arrogant person with little ability to recognize that there
could be other ways of doing things, and limited teaching skills.

He insisted on us using his own book (i.e. not the "dragon" book) on compiler
construction. His own material was utterly inferior, but he created a lock-in
where we had to use his own little (inferior) operating system with a strange
editor and a single, limited pascal compiler. We learned only the top-down
recursive approach, ignoring bottom-up.

No fond memory. I had to study the Dragon book on my own just to get some
perspective on compilers.

He conflated his business interests with his teaching, going as far as
collecting stats on how many of his books had been purchased from the Uni
bookstore, and reminding us at the beginning of each session that the book
(his book) was obligatory and that photocopying was illegal (it was not) and
that he would expel anyone caught studying using a copy of his book.

